# 98 200sx dash removal



## SE-R this (Aug 3, 2004)

sup guys!
im doing a lil work on my 200 before a car show (red and blue) and want to do two things (well more than 2, but 2 that involve this) i want to put strobes in my AC vents, and i want to do some glow in the dark paint on the vents as well 
so anyways, i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to pull the dash, or even an image that shows the locations of the screws would be nice
thanks a lot!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Just kinda take everything apart and remove every damn bolt you can see. A Haynes/Chilton's manual may show the location of all the attachment points, but in reality, they're not hard to find. Pretty easy.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

just remove the top stuff first for example... gauge cluster housing, peice under the steering columb, plastic around the radio, glove box, just watever you need to take off. sky's the limit when you have a nissan and a philips head screwdriver.


----------



## SE-R this (Aug 3, 2004)

heh, thanks guys, ill be doin the work tomorrow morning, if i get a chance ill post some pix (if im not out showin it off)


----------



## SE-R this (Aug 3, 2004)

one more thing... do you by chance know how to pop out the ac vents (would make life a lot easier to jus get them out for the paint! ^_^


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Silly wabbit tricks are for kids... They do not come out of the dash....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^lol. u tell em scorchN...u should post that pic of your dash just demolished with all the HUNDREDS of wires...lol.

ummm, i jad trouble with a couple of the pieces when i triued one time...after removing all the obvious screws. maybe im just afraid to put more force into it.
all in all, i dont have anything useful to contribute to this thread. just thought id share my (small) experience with the situation


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

and if you want to REMOVE the dash...I think you need one of those torx wrenches for the airbag.

Like Mike said...the vents do not come out.


----------



## SE-R this (Aug 3, 2004)

damn nissans!
why cant they be easy to mod like my friends civic
lmao
oh well, the price i pay for originality


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

they are HELLA easy to mod IMO


----------



## SE-R this (Aug 3, 2004)

every mod ive done on my 200 has been a pain in the ass so far
but hell, wadda i know


----------



## CMURF78 (Aug 4, 2004)

My vents came out fairly easily.. Little slim jim pry bar and a prayer.. They are now painted.. The Hard part is putting them back in w/o scratching the new paint.. I dunno if the vents are any different on your ride.. mine's a 98' 200sx.. Good Lucka and hope to see the pics after youre done


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

CMURF78 said:


> My vents came out fairly easily.. Little slim jim pry bar and a prayer.. They are now painted.. The Hard part is putting them back in w/o scratching the new paint.. I dunno if the vents are any different on your ride.. mine's a 98' 200sx.. Good Lucka and hope to see the pics after youre done



Pics?
Did you remove the little plastic vent blades?


----------



## CMURF78 (Aug 4, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Pics?
> Did you remove the little plastic vent blades?



they didnt have to take out the vents you just pry from side to side
remove the vents that way ... ill get some pics asap


----------

